

Minimal viable marketing for tech founders - speedmax
http://taylorluk.com/post/20521645617/minmal-viable-marketing-for-tech-founders

======
speedmax
What is your minimal viable marketing strategy you find it useful?

I would love to hear it.

~~~
naohk
walk around wearing t-shirts with something clever about your product...

------
naohk
three gold nuggets

